#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] the Microsoft access database engine does not recognize " as a valid field name

## Excel4444

Hello,

I read through many threads regarding this topic but cannot seem to resolve this issue. When a crosstab query that has a parameter set seems to bug out when you try to then create a query off of it. 

Sample db attached. 

steps: open Form1, set to "Monday", RUN query 2

additionally, sometimes I even receive a circular reference error when trying to use query 2. is there something related to this that causes that too?



thanks!

----------


## alansidman

If I ignore your combo box and start your query 2 and when the parameter shows up insert "*" then the Query runs and shows all data.  I believe that your query needs to be filtered if you are only to show data for your parameter.  I believe this is necessary because your SQL statement includes fields beyond what is showing for Monday and you need to filter those out.  I do not work with CrossTab Queries so this is the best I can do for you.  See if this link helps

http://allenbrowne.com/ser-67.html

----------


## Excel4444

thanks!
that helped.

----------

